# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistot 2004 - 2005

## killerpop

TKL:n kalusto on harventunut matala-wiima tyyppisistä autoista. Jäljellä on enää #603 ja #607, jotka molemmat lähtevät syksyn aikana. #607 on jo ajettu romuriviin.

#604, #605, #608 ja #609 ovat saaneet uuden omistajan Lahden suunnasta.
Lähtöpassit saa myös yksi nivel-Wiima.

----------


## JudgeT

> TKL:n kalusto on harventunut matala-wiima tyyppisistä autoista. Jäljellä on enää #603 ja #607, jotka molemmat lähtevät syksyn aikana. #607 on jo ajettu romuriviin.


Ahaa... mikäs auto on sitten uusi monu?

----------


## killerpop

> Alunperin kirjoittanut killerpop
> 
> TKL:n kalusto on harventunut matala-wiima tyyppisistä autoista. Jäljellä on enää #603 ja #607, jotka molemmat lähtevät syksyn aikana. #607 on jo ajettu romuriviin.
> 
> 
> Ahaa... mikäs auto on sitten uusi monu?


#633:sta tehtäneen syksyyn mennessä. Tällä hetkellä vara-autona häärii #635.

----------


## JudgeT

OK, kiitämme tiedosta   :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Juttelin tänään erään Connexin kuskin kanssa ja hän mainitsi että Vantaan Linja #31 -> Linjebuss #31 -> Alhonen & Lastunen #31 olis siirtynyt Etelä-Pohjanmaalle ja saanu Connexin "maapallovärityksen". Ja tuttuun tapaan tämäkin on siis nyt Connex #31.

Vähiin käy Combi-Wiimat Tampereella.

----------


## Pera

> #604, #605, #608 ja #609 ovat saaneet uuden omistajan Lahden suunnasta.


Erikoista on se että ex TKL 608 on näkyy olevan Helsingin Savelassa  :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

Länsilinjoiltakin lähtee ainakin yksi auto. Pois saa lähteä uudelleenkoritettu #16 (Kutter Deca 320 / B58)

----------


## killerpop

TKL:n nivelet #350, #351, #353 ja #360 lähti eilen todennäköisesti maamme rajojen ulkopuolelle. Nivelautoletka körötteli iltasella kohti rannikkoa Nurmijärven kohdilla.

----------


## killerpop

Tätä vanhaa viestiketjua voinee lämmittää parilla kuvalla itärajan toiselta puolen:

ex TKL #601 http://photofile.name/users/p989mn/2680212/51423565/
ex TKL #600 http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo.php?pid=27427

Kumpinkin auto poistettiin Tampereelta 2004

----------


## Eppu

> ex TKL #600 http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo.php?pid=27427


Taitaa olla pitkä matka Turtolaan tuolta.  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 
Yhtä kaikki, hauskaa että nämä (laatu)autot ovat kelvanneet...

----------


## killerpop

Tämäkin auto lähti pois 2005. Mahtaakohan kuvassa olla ex TKL #603 ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämäkin auto lähti pois 2005. Mahtaakohan kuvassa olla ex TKL #603 ?


Hyvin todennäköisesti. Keväällä 2005 auto näytti TKL:lla tältä.

----------


## TEP70

Nämä lienevät poistuneet jo aikaisemmin, mutta Arkangeliinkin on tamperelaisia päätynyt:

http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle.php?vid=39719 (TKL 318?)
http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle.php?vid=34628 (TKL 323)

----------


## jtm

> Tätä vanhaa viestiketjua voinee lämmittää parilla kuvalla itärajan toiselta puolen:
> 
> ex TKL #601 http://photofile.name/users/p989mn/2680212/51423565/
> ex TKL #600 http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo.php?pid=27427
> 
> Kumpinkin auto poistettiin Tampereelta 2004


Tuo auto "#600" ei kyllä ole #600 vaan #602 koska matkustin sillä tiistaina ja sisällä oli numero #602 etupaneelissa ja valmistajalaattassa korinumero 7219.  :Smile:

----------

